# Java Quiz



## Rabbit (5. Feb 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich brauche unbedingt Hilfe! in der Schule müssen wir eine Homepage über Angola erstellen. und der Lehrer verlangt von uns auch ein Quiz. und ich habe keine ahnung wie das geht! Als wir ihn Fragten meinte er wir sollen in dem Quelltext verschiedener seiten rumstöbern. So richtig weiter hat mir das aber auch nicht geholfen. Am besten wäre es wenn ihr mir einen Quelltext geben könntet oder sowas wo ich nur die fragen ändern muss, da ich das gerne in mein design einbauen würde.

Mir Freundlichen Grüßen,

Rabbit


----------



## Campino (5. Feb 2006)

Was hat das mit Java zu tun?


----------



## Rabbit (5. Feb 2006)

weil alle zu mir meinten dass man ein quiz am besten mit java script erstellt


----------



## Roar (5. Feb 2006)

und was hat das mit java zu tun?
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## SebiB90 (5. Feb 2006)

Campino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was hat das mit Java zu tun?


ich würd sagen nix, das ist java*script*


----------



## MPW (6. Feb 2006)

also ich als Javahardliner wuerde ihm da ein 1.5 JApplet vorsetzten, wenn euere Schulrechner sind wie unsere, koennte er das erstmal nicht testen;-)


----------



## PoiSoN (6. Feb 2006)

Und ich würde sagen, mal den lieben Onkel Google nach
_javascript +quiz_ fragen, da kommt gleich als 2. Erg. das
hier z.B.: http://www.robert-web.de/quiz.shtml


----------



## C-3PO (25. Mrz 2009)

Java ist nicht JavaScript!


----------

